# toning while training for a marathon run??



## miragelol (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I am a 29 year old female. 5'2", 115lbs. My body fat % is 18.7. I love to weight train and i have been weight training for almost 3 years now. This year, i also want to run the marathon i.e. the L.A. MARATHON on the 4th of March.

Now, i am really truly confused about how to incorporate the 2 of them in the same workout session.. without defeating the purpose for any of them.??

My routine at the gym usually looks like,

I go at the gym, ride the bike for about 12-15 minutes - WARM UP.
then stretch the respective muscle groups(What i mean when i say that is, i stretch the muscle groups, that i am planning on working out). I am more for toning than gaining mass.. so of course, i follow the more reps, less weight concept. My strength training usually takes anywhere from 50 minutes to an hour. 

On Mondays: I work my chest and Triceps.. then run about 5-6 miles(at 5.5 miles/hour speed).

On Tuesdays: I work my legs(squats,thighs and calves) followed by stair climbing for 15 minutes.

On Wednesdays: I work my back and biceps and shoulders and then run about 5-6 miles(at 5.5 miles/hour speed)..

On Thursdays: I work my torso and abs and then run for about 4-5 miles(at 5.5 miles/hour speed).

On Saturdays: Run outdoors about 7-8 miles..(early in the mornings.)

I have a few questions about my workout routine..
They are:

1. AM i doing this right? 
2. Should i run before or after my weight training program? 
3. Should i run after i work my upperbody or lowerbody, so as not to interfere with the muscle building process after my strength workout? 
4. Am i defeating the purpose of weight training by running afterwards?

I usually workoout in the evenings. i am at the gym from 6 to about 8:30.. That is the only time, i can workout.


Any advise on this topic will be very helpful.. 

Thank you!


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 8, 2003)

1. the routine looks pretty good
2. Do not run before your training, do it afterward. Ideally you would do it on a different day or at a different time but if time is a concern than afterward is fine.
3. I personally find it extremely hard to run after training legs.
4. If your nutrition is good, you are ok.

Note: you can't "tone" a muscle. A muslce does one of 3 things:

build, maintain or lose, there are not different levels of toning. I think you mean to say you want to build a little muscle and lose some fat.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

miragelol

Do you live in Los Angeles?


----------



## miragelol (Sep 8, 2003)

the only reason, i am truly confused is because,

one of the trainers at the gym i go to told me that if i run  SO MUCH after my strength training routine, it interferes with the muscle building process and he also said something about the heart rate.. like your heart rate goes very high, when you are running and that will interfere with the muscle building process followed by a weight training routine..


----------



## miragelol (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes, i live in LA. Why?


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

I am a personal trainer in West LA .... What gym are you training at now?


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by miragelol *_
> the only reason, i am truly confused is because,
> 
> one of the trainers at the gym i go to told me that if i run  SO MUCH after my strength training routine, it interferes with the muscle building process and he also said something about the heart rate.. like your heart rate goes very high, when you are running and that will interfere with the muscle building process followed by a weight training routine..




That will depend on many factors, mainly your nutrition.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

NG - I agree.


----------



## miragelol (Sep 8, 2003)

LA fitness.

I am planning on getting certified to be a personal trainer through N.C.C.P.T by November/December of this year. Where did you get certified from?


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

MARATHON training and Weight training are to different animals. If you are are going to run a 5k that is one thing. 

First thing to consider what are you goals in either of the two?

1. Marathon Running
2. Weight Training

Have you ran a marathon before?


----------



## miragelol (Sep 8, 2003)

I eat pretty healthy.
I am a vegeterian, who eats eggs and milk.
I follow the 5 a day regiman, when i comes to fruits and vegetables(Of course except on my CHEAT Days)
My main source of protein is yogurt, soy milk, lentils and legumes and beans.
My main source of fat is healthy oils like flax seed oil,canola oil, olive oil etc..
i eat 6-7 small meals throughout the day..
take my multivitamin(that is the only supplement, i take)

so i would say, i eat pretty healthy.


----------



## miragelol (Sep 8, 2003)

SolidToTheCORE,

I know what you are saying..

No, i haven't run a marathon before this. 

My goal is to stay toned and run the marathon. If you ask me to pick between the 2 of them, i would say weight training. 
But i want to do both, just for this once.

what are your recommendations?


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

LA FITNESS in westwood, marina del rey -- which one. I was the GM of the Marina Del Rey Club.   

I would not waste my money on a Future Fit Cert you can't really work anywhere with it and you don't learn much.

I have been Certified for 5 years. I was certified my Tom Platz through ISSA.  (www.issaonline.com) --- you can check out my site at www.solidtothecore.com


----------



## miragelol (Sep 8, 2003)

SolidToTheCORE,

LA FItness in ALHAMBRA.

The only reason, i want to get certified, is to learn how to lift weights the right way and how to throw in enough variations in my work out routine, so as to keep seeing results on a regular basis and stuff like that. I don't wish to work as a personal trainer.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

ALHAMBRA -- thats not LA.

IMO, it is a waste of your money (future fit). If you are only wanting to learn proper biomechanics go to (www.dswfitness.com) .....

See every trainer must get CEU's to stay certified. Just order one
on biomechanics and I just finished one on training distance runners ..... You will save money and the info it to the point not general like and PT cert.


----------



## miragelol (Sep 8, 2003)

Thank you for all your guidance.. i will look into it and see what suits my requirements the best.

going back to my original concern, what do think of my fitness routine? are there any alterations that you might recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

> My goal is to stay toned and run the marathon. If you ask me to pick between the 2 of them, i would say weight training.
> But i want to do both, just for this once.
> 
> what are your recommendations?



I would contact a running club in the area.  If you are going to be running a marathon you will be running alot more than 15 miles a week --- you can definity weight train and run at the same time but..... like NG said your diet has to be on the money for you to not suffer in one of these activies. ---

IMO, don't listen to the trainers in the LA FITNESS, BODY OF CHANGE, right? most hold a 2 day cert like furture fit.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

> Thank you for all your guidance.. i will look into it and see what suits my requirements the best.
> 
> going back to my original concern, what do think of my fitness routine? are there any alterations that you might recommend?
> 
> Thank you!



yeah -- we are typing on top of each other.... I have a client in 30 min so I must get back to the gym. I will look deeper into your program and advise you later.. k


----------



## miragelol (Sep 8, 2003)

SolidtoTheCORE,

Thank you so much!

I am with the LA Roadrunners, they train athletes to run a marathon. I am very happy with them. And you are correct, we will be running more than 6 Miles eventually..

Thank you, for all your advise, i will be looking forward to more tips from you.

And you are right, the trainer who told me, my routine was totally wrong, works for BODY OF CHANGE, at LA FITNESS..=)

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## miragelol (Sep 8, 2003)

Any tips on my nutrition/diet would be highly appreciated too..

THANK YOU!


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

First what is your RUNNING schedule?


----------



## miragelol (Sep 9, 2003)

Hello!

My running schedule,
60 minutes run on monday, 
60 minutes run on wednesday,
40 minutes run on thursday
70 minutes run on saturday.

This is how my schedule should look like, but if i am tired i skip the thursday runs or cut it short and run only about 25-30 minutes.

This is what it looks like now..
the number of miles will gradually increase..

I hope your


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

I have been doing some research on your topic... so bear with me.
PM me and post your normal eating plan and weight training plan and lets see if we can put something together


----------



## miragelol (Sep 9, 2003)

Thank you!

My normal eating routineof course, i have my cheat days.. but i follow this routine atleast 5 days in a week)

I AM A VEGETERIAN, eat eggs and diary.

I drink about 4-5 liters of pure water/day. 

wake up around 7:30.

breakfast: 
A cup of tea with 8oz. of regular milk,
1.5 cups of soy milk (abt 11 grms of soy protein, 150 calories)
A piece of fruit.

Snack(around 10:30ish):
Another piece, maybe 2 of fruit.

Lunch:
2 servings of vegetables,3 serving of protein(source: beans, legumes, sometimes cheese etc.), 2 servings of grains,1 serving of fat.(Usually, like a soup(lentil soup,bean soup etc) and sandwich and a side of veggies)

mid afternoon snack(around 3ish)
crackers, Yogurt.

around 5ish(before my workout at 6:15pm)
another serving of fruit.

After my workout around 8:30pm:
crackers and hummus OR
milk and cereal etc.. 

I usually don't eat much dinner.


My workout schedule:
I usually workout in the evenings, because that is the only convenient time for me. I workout from 6:30 until 8:30, most days.

Before my weight training workouts, i ride the bike for 12 minutes to get my heart rate up and then followed by stretching the specific muscle group that i will be working on.

My weight training sessions usually lasts anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour.
Except on my leg days, when it lasts somewhere between an hour to 1 hour 15 minutes.

On Mondays: I work my chest and Triceps.. then run about 5-6 miles(at 5.5 miles/hour speed).

On Tuesdays: I work my legs(squats,thighs and calves) followed by stair climbing for 15 minutes.

On Wednesdays: I work my back and biceps and shoulders and then run about 5-6 miles(at 5.5 miles/hour speed)..

On Thursdays: I work my torso and abs and then run for about 4-5 miles(at 5.5 miles/hour speed).

Friday: rest day

On Saturdays: Run outdoors about 7-8 miles..(early in the mornings.)

Sunday: rest day


Hope this is what you asked for.

my goal is to stay toned.. i still have very some fat on my arms, espcially triceps.. but besides that, i am very happy with the way i look.. if anything, i want to stay toned the way i am and maybe get a better cut. My only concern about running is,
1.) i don't want to loose my muscle mass
2.) i don't want my weight training sessions to go in vain, if i am defeating the purpose of building muscles by following my weight training sessions with excessive running.

cannot thank you enough!


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a client in 15 mins and I am booked until 8pm when I get home I will take a lllloooonnnnggg look at it for you. k


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

If anyone else wants to jump in go ahead. This isn't as hard as I am making it. You are in a little catch 22...but with the right adjustments you can make your running work for you.....


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

I also need to know if you are wearing a heart monitor during your RUNNING ROUTINE and if you are what % of THR are you training at?


----------



## miragelol (Sep 9, 2003)

THR fluctuates between 125-132..


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

OK -- long day -- your heart rate is 125-132 during your 60 min run?

I must say one thing first by your stats you sound to be in good physical condition.

If your goal is to "stay toned" - I have to think at your present BF that won't be much of a problem.


> i don't want my weight training sessions to go in vain, if i am defeating the purpose of building muscles by following my weight training sessions with excessive running.


You sort of have to pick your poison. Look and LANCE ARMSTRONG that is the body type of that type of sport. I think you my what to change a couple of things. TRY IT OUT. SEE HOW YOU FEEL. AND MAKE ADJUSTMENTS.

1. START eating dinner. You need to refuel you muscle after your training sessions.

2. INCREASE your pre workout - Carb intake for now.   

3. MAKE adjustments  --- See how it goes


Mondays: run about 7-8 miles(at 5.5 miles/hour speed).

On Tuesdays: I work my chest, triceps, back, biceps and shoulders .. followed by going home and EATING.

On Wednesdays: and then run about 5-6 miles(at 5.5 miles/hour speed)..

On Thursdays: I work my legs(squats,thighs and calves), torso and abs , followed by stair climbing for 15 minutes and then run for about 4-5 miles(at 5.5 miles/hour speed). I would make you leg training light.

Friday: rest day

On Saturdays: Run outdoors about 7-8 miles..(early in the mornings.)

Sunday: rest day


4. In the Marine Corps we run as much or more every week. The trick then was to run MON, WED, FRI mornings and TUE THUR nights.  --- weight train MON, WED, FRI night. -- We also ate a hell of alot of food to maintain the muscle mass. You are going to be no different. It is tough to gauge to proper amount of food you would need to accomplish this goal of ours. Your choice in eating a vegeterian diet makes it a little more of a issue as far as just telling you want to eat to get your calories, your running club may have a dietician that can help you with that. I don't feel comfortable doing so.  IMO you need to make sure this marathon is what you want. (GO FOR IT) 

5. Look for compound movements to use in you weight routine.

I liked this upper body day when I ran alot.

Bench Press or Push ups (lots)
Lat Pulldown or Pull ups (lots)
Dips or well, Dips (lots)
Military Press (Barbell or Dumbbell)
Str8 Bar Bicep Curl
Overhead French Press Tricep


----------



## miragelol (Sep 10, 2003)

Thank you Jonathan(that's you, correct?)!! BTW, what does IMO mean?

Hope you day is going well..

Thank you for designing the program for me.

LANCE ARMSTRONG- you got that right.. that is what we are looking for.. want to beat the system, just for this once, i want to do both!!  Although lifting weights will always be my first love followed by running! 

I will make the following changes in my eating habits.

-increase carb intake before my workouts. Are we talking about eating simple carbs or complex carbs?
-will eat a light dinner followed by my workouts. (for dinners following my workouts, which food group should i more concentrate on? carbs, protein or fat.. )


About my workouts:

I like the workout schedule that you have designed for me. But i have a couple of concerns.. so here we go..

Since i love to lift weights, i don't like the fact that i will be working out my upper body just once a week. 
Agreed my goal is to stay toned(like i said earlier, i don't have much complains about the way i look. I am happy! wanting to stay the way i am, is my concern.) I usually do straight or compound supersets.. depends on my mood and the availability of equipments at the gym. But i do throw in enough variations in my workout schedule, so as not to get used to a routine..

So is there a work around, where i can workout my upper body twice in a week. I would still like to rest 2 days, i.e. friday and sunday.

what do you think of this?

1. Monday: Abs followed by running 6-7 miles.
2. Tuesday: Chest & Triceps (straight supersets) followed by 4 miles of running.
3. Wednesday: Abs,torso,full legs(push, pull supersets, antagonistic supersets, i believe that is what they are called.. not sure though) followed by stair master or elliptical machine for 10-15 minutes(depending on how tired i am, i can skip this too, not a biggie..).
4. Thursday: Back, Bicep & shoulder(straight & compound supersets) followed by 3-4 miles of running
5. Friday: Rest day
6. Saturday: 7-8 miles of running(which will gradually incease all the way to 22 miles) outdoors with LA Roadrunners.
7. Sunday: Rest day.

i love to lift weights, specially my upper body and working my upper body just  once a week, will take that pleasure away(I am sure you know what i mean)..=)

Let me know, what you think..

Have fun!!


----------



## miragelol (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Dude - SolidtotheCORE,

I have been waiting all day, for your feedback.. Did you get a chance to look at my reply?

Thank ya!


----------

